#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Тибетское Евангелие

## Anansy

Как народ относится к легенде об Иссе?
...
если что лежитздесь

----------


## Radamanth

Что касается легенды о путешествии Христа в Индию и Иран - это не более чем гипотеза, в пользу которой не существует столько-нибудь убедительных доводов.

Насчёт книги Нотовича "Неизвестная жизнь Иисуса Христа" (откуда, собственно, и взято т.н. "Тибетское Евангелие") - ИМХО, фейк стопроцентный. Оцениваю исключительно по тем высказываниям и "откровениям", которые якобы излагали этому журналисту буддийские ламы. Количество логических и смысловых нестыковок просто зашкаливает (если кому интересно, могу привести самые одиозные цитаты из книги), зато очень хорошо прослеживается ориентированность самой книги на определённую аудиторию, прежде всего теософскую. Тот факт, что именно теософы впоследствие стали ярыми пропагандистами "Тибетского Евангелия" тоже весьма показателен.

----------


## Ассаджи

Судя по приведенным в книге высказываниям о палийских текстах, это подделка.

----------


## Anansy

"фор экзампл?"
....например? интересно - какие ВЫ нашли нестыковки?

----------


## PampKin Head

Расколи, брат, камень... И я - там...

----------


## Ассаджи

В целом этот текст легко датируется по географическим и другим названиям. Двойным переводом употребление поздних английских названий (с намеренным приданием некой архаичности) не оправдывается.

Что касается пали, то я имел в виду следующие отрывки:

------------

Около  200  года  палийские свитки привезли из Непала в Тибет.

// А существовал ли тогда буддизм в Тибете? //



V

 1. Четырнадцати лет молодой Исса, благословенный Богом, переправился на другой берег Инда и поселился у Арийцев,

// такого народа в Индии в то время не было //

 в благословенной Богом стране.
 2. Слава о чудесном отроке распространилась в глубину северного Инда; когда он следовал по стране Пенджаба и Раджпутана, почитатели бога Джайна

// автор неверно понимает джайнизм //

просили его поселиться у них.


VI

 2. Но Исса, предупрежденный об опасности судрами, 
ночью покинул окрестности Джаггерната, 
добрался до горы и поселился в стране Гаутамидов, 

// такой страны в то время не существовало //

где родился великий Будда Сакиа-Муни, среди народа, поклоняющегося единому и величественному Браме.

// насколько мне известно, не было примеров, чтобы целый народ поклонялся исключительно Брахме. //

 3. Изучив там в совершенстве язык Пали, 

// язык Пали стали так называть позже, и не в Непале //

праведный Исса предался изучению священных свитков Сутр.

// в то время сутты еще не были записаны //

 4. После шести лет Исса, которого Будда избрал распространять свое святое слово, 

// они жили в разное время //

умел объяснять в совершенстве священные свитки.

// в то время буддийские тексты заучивались наизусть // 

-------------

Между буддизмом и ранним христианством действительно есть определенные параллели. Эти связи не обязательно персонифицировать в виде путешествия Иисуса Христа, лучше исследовать реальные взаимные влияния философско-религиозных школ Индии и Ближнего Востока.

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Есть основания полагать, что похождения Иссы на Восток и черпание его мудрости достоверны и подтверждены. Аргументы, приведенные Ассаджи (весьма странным образом//) на 80% неубидительны. 

Кстати, там даже могила его есть. Если не ошибаюсь где-то в Кашмире лежит тело человека со стигматами, вроде как царь народа Соломонова. И написано Ишйа. Воистину, неисповедимы пути Арья бодхисаттв..

----------


## Radamanth

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Anansy_ 
> *"фор экзампл?"
> ....например? интересно - какие ВЫ нашли нестыковки?*


Прежде всего - это те утверждения, которые Нотович, автор "Неизвестной жизни Иисуса Христа", якобы слышал от лам.

Вот несколько "откровений", которые якобы сообщили Нотовичу ламы (цитирую прямо по книге):

"Великий Будда, душа Вселенной, является воплощением Брахмана"

"То, что принадлежит Богу, принадлежит человеку"

"Мы рассматриваем их <ритуалы> как практическое средство поддерживать у невежественных толп любовь к единому Творцу"

Продолжать или и так ясно, что Нотович вряд ли общался с буддийскими ламами? Скорее уж с какими-нибудь теософами.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

И где только нет его могил! И в Кашмире, и в Японии, и в Израиле. Из обломков его креста можно наверное баню срубить, а из обрывков туники нашить одежды для роты солдат. Вот они чудеса.  :Smilie: 

А проповедь его похожа на буддизм, как осел на крокодила. Не знаю, кого он там спас и куда вознесся, но благодатная почва для всего христианского мракобесия - в самом Новом Завете. Только его внимательно читать надо.

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Вот например цитата, пусть историки сличают

"Древние повествования индусов называются Пуранами (на санскрите “пурана” — “старый”). С пятого или четвертого века до н.э. до семнадцатого века н.э. они постоянно расширялись добавлением более поздних “историй”. Принято, что все собрание составляет восемнадцать томов на санскрите, древнем священном языке Индии. Девятый том под названием “Бхавишьят Маха-Пурана”, написанный между третьим и седьмым веками н.э., содержит приложение, которое описывает, как Иисус пришел в Индию. Оно настолько ясно, что не остается сомнений в том, кто там описан.

Пурана сообщает, что израильтяне пришли жить в Индию, и затем в стихах 17-32 описывается появление Иисуса:

К власти пришел Шаливахана*, внук Викрамаджита. Он победил атакующие орды китайцев, парфян, скифов и бастриан. Он провел границу между ариями и млеччхами (не индусами) и приказал последним уйти на другую сторону Инда. Однажды Шаливахана, господин шаков, пришел к снежной горе. Там, на земле Хуна, могущественный царь увидел красивого человека, усевшегося на горе. У него было белое тело, и он носил белые одежды.

Царь спросил святого человека: «Кто ты?» Он ответил: «Знай, что я — Ишапутра [на санскрите “сын Бога”], рожденный девственницей, объявивший варварам [млеччхам] учение, несущее истину.»

Ремарка из текста:


_Учитель неверующих” говорит о себе, как об Иша-Масихе. Санскритское слово “Иша” значит “Господь” и “Бог”. “Масиха” соответствует слову “Мессия”. Человек в белых одеждах еще зовет себя Иша-путра, “сын Бога”, и говорит, что он был рожден девственницей (на санскрите “кумари”). Поскольку нет аналогичных легенд, которые можно было бы найти в индийской литературе до этой, описываемая личность должна быть Иисусом. 

*Согласно профессору Хасснайну, царь Шаливахана правил в период Кушан с 49 по 50 г.г. н.э. Другие комментаторы относят начало эры Шаки или Шаливаханы к 78 году н.э.

Единственные “снежные горы” в Индии — это Гималаи. Ученые все еще не могут точно определить местоположение “земли Хуна”, но, должно быть, это район западных Гималаев, где-то между подножием в Пенджабе и горы Каилаш в западном Тибете на границе Индии; этот обширный район включает также и Ладакх._

Отсюда получается, что Исса мог находится в Индии уже после своего распятия и "воскрешения". Вознёсся, да и полетел назад на Восток подальше от римско-еврейского мракобесия той эпохи. Свою миссию он там выполнил.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> "Древние повествования индусов называются Пуранами


Согласно словарю Кочергиной, самая древняя пурана датируется шестым веком. К тому времени христианство уже давно добралось до Индии, а учитывая склонность индусов к мифотворчеству, придумать они могли все, что угодно. Не удивлюсь, если окажется, что эта "пурана" писана в девятнадцатом веке какими-нибудь индийскими суперэкуменистами. Если конечно она вообще существует на санскрите. Из идеологических побуждений и не такие подделки делались.




> подальше от римско-еврейского мракобесия той эпохи


Еврейское мракобесие к тому времени было совершенно безобидным, не то что в кровавые времена Моисея. Но Иисус вдохнул в него новую жизнь, до предела демонизировав и привив такой махровый дуализм, который в принципе противен всякой индийской мысли.




> Свою миссию он там выполнил.


Да уж. До сих пор весь западный мир расхлебывает. Mission impossible  :Smilie:  Крестовые походы, русский раскол, охота на ведьм, инквизиция, погромы, уничтожение множества древних культур. Что и говорить, проповедь любви и милосердия.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Девятый том под названием “Бхавишьят Маха-Пурана”, написанный между третьим и седьмым веками н.э., содержит приложение, которое описывает, как Иисус пришел в Индию.


В десятой из восемнадцати, Бхавишья пуране, описывается всё -- и стилизованная на индийский лад история Адама и Евы, и ислам, и буддизм, упоминается английская королева Виктория и строительство британских заводов в Калькутте.

Она не могла быть завершена ранее девятнадцатого века.

http://answering-islam.org.uk/Index/...ya_purana.html
http://www.indiadivine.org/bhavishya-purana.htm
http://bhavishya-purana.puranas.org/

Использование этой пураны в качестве исторического источника "третьего-седьмого веков н.э." многое говорит о добросовестности исследователя, а именно Холджера Керстена, автора "сенсационной" книги "The Jesus Conspiracy".




> “Масиха” соответствует слову “Мессия”.


Такого соответствия в санскрите нет, оно есть как раз в английском "Messiah". Вероятно, составители пураны ориентировались на английский текст Библии.




> Вознёсся, да и полетел назад на Восток подальше от римско-еврейского мракобесия той эпохи.


От современного популистского мракобесия насчет путешествия в Индию он бы, наверное, тоже отстранился подальше.

----------


## Sadhak

///Но Иисус вдохнул в него новую жизнь, до предела демонизировав и привив такой махровый дуализм, который в принципе противен всякой индийской мысли. ///




> Иисус сказал: Я есть Свет, который над ними всеми, Я - Все. Все возникло из Меня и Все приходит ко Мне. Отпили кусок дерева - и Я там, подними камень - и найдешь Меня там.


 Нет, абсолютно не согласен. Можно набрать гору таких цитат из Нового Завета, что только комментируются христианами, как например, Бхавад-Гита гаудиа-вайшнавами - дуально.

----------


## Борис

Давайте уж сразу о махатмах!  :Big Grin:  

Наверняка кто-то будет доказывать подлинность их письма большевикам!  :Wink:

----------


## Anansy

так или иначе - суть то одна: христианство иль буддизм или еще какое мракобесие...
...
как говорил один бестолковый мужичок: встретишь Будду - убей Будду!

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Ну я бы не стал так катигорично отрицать особо эзотерические похождения Иссы на Восток, в любом случае. Вопрос лишь в письменных свидетельствах и материалах, которых пока недостаточно. Например для христиан и йихних историков загадка, где Исса находился с 13 до 30 лет отроду??.. 
Или может буддисты знают, они же ведь всё знают  :Smilie:  


Вот например более содержательна информация по этому вопросу: 
http://narad2.narod.ru/nekanon/neizvestni.iisus/1.html

----------


## Anatoly

Я думал, что Ассаджи достаточно аргументированно ответил и вскрыл всю историческую несуразицу подобных сопоставлений. Но на этом не закончилось... Настоятельно рекомендую всем прекратить околотеософские дебаты.

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Уважаемый Анатолий, коль уж мы с вами живём в странах, которые считают себя христианскими, то всем полезно будет послушать то, что говорят наши с вами учителя про Христа, уж простите вы их за "околотеософские дебаты". 


*Намкай Норбу Ринпоче
"16 вопросов учителю Дзогчен".

ОТВЕТ МОЕМУ УЧЕНИКУ ЭУДЖЕНИО АМИКО* 

16. ПОЧЕМУ ИИСУС ХРИСТОС, РАССМАТРИВАЕМЫЙ КАК
ВЕЛИКИЙ УЧИТЕЛЬ, НЕ УЧИЛ ДЗОГЧЕНУ?

В Иисусе Христе признают исключительное существо, которое оказало такое влияние на род человеческий. Поэтому его действия и его учения известны во всем мире, и в настоящее время христианская религия — одна из наиболее распространенных. 

Некоторые говорят, что Иисус появился, чтобы учить на Западе, а Будда, чтобы учить на Востоке, но что не существует никакой разницы между двумя учениями. Они хотят таким образом доказать и подлинность этих двух учителей. Не будем забывать, однако, что такая точка зрения происходит из нашей старой тенденции к дуализму, из нашей привычки думать в выражениях "я" и "другие", "моя страна" и "другая страна", "Восток" и "Запад". Следовательно, эти ограничения побуждают давать определения великим учителям на основе нашего сектантства, даже если ни одно из наших суждений никогда не сможет доказать подлинность учителя. Когда на Земле появляется настоящий учитель, его дела направлены на пользу и счастье всех существ, не только восточных и западных, но также и тех, которые живут в других мирах. Поэтому способности и действия великих учителей совершенно не могут быть адекватно определены словами. 

Другие говорят, что Будда превосходит Иисуса в мудрости, но что в сострадании Иисус превосходит Будду. Подобными выражениями также невозможно доказать подлинность учителя. Многочисленные сутры рассказывают, как Будда, будучи Бодхисаттвой на пути Пробуждения, много раз проявлял самоотверженность и самопожертвование, например, отдавал свое собственное тело в пищу голодным животным. Не является ли это достаточным доказательством высшего сострадания? 

С другой стороны, учение Иисуса, основанное на принципе действий на благо других и не причинения никому вреда, распространилось по всей Земле. Без всякого сомнения, это результат естественного действия его мудрости. 

В самом деле, мудрость есть нечто, полностью выходящее за пределы нашего двойственного сознания. Таким образом, мы не можем сказать, что "мудрость Будды выше", а "Иисуса ниже". Будда сказал, что человек не в состоянии судить о другом человеке. Если мы не способны судить об обычных людях, то как можем мы определять способности таких великих учителей, как Иисус Христос, основываясь при этом на нашем сознании, полностью подчиненном двойственности? В действительности сам факт желания найти подтверждение подлинности учителя есть проявление нашей двойственности. 

Любое наше суждение о подлинности учителя, как и любое логическое доказательство, которое мы выдвигаем как аргумент, не имеет ничего общего с учителем. Это только результат личного решения. Это важно понимать. Значит, не так легко решить, достиг ли Иисус знания состояния спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен, и если да, то передал ли он его своим ученикам. 

В библейских текстах, известных нам сегодня, нелегко найти выражения, отражающие знание Дзогчена. Воззрение, вытекающее из этих текстов, приводит принцип Бога всемогущего, вечного и неизменного. Сущность Пути заключается в верности ему и его заповедям. И Плод, или конечный результат, есть "пропуск" в рай всемогущего Бога и получение вечной жизни для каждого человека, кто верно и старательно соблюдал установленный закон, в противном случае для него уготовано вечное пребывание в аду. 

Таким образом, христианин отдает свое сознание вере в Бога, обязуясь словом и делом соблюдать десять заповедей добродетели, конечная цель которых — не вредить никому. Такое поведение определенно приводит к накоплению позитивной кармы, проистекающей из хороших поступков. Будда ясно показал, что основная причина счастья людей и богов — накопление заслуг, связанных с добродетельными поступками. Следовательно, определение "рай", свойственное христианству, обоснованно. 

Концепция "всемогущего Бога", которую мы находим в христианстве, очень похожа на концепцию Брахмы в древнеиндийской религии. Но тогда как брахманская философия дает ясное и исчерпывающее определение природы индивидуума, значения пути, конечного поглощения индивидуума Брахмой, то на основе Евангелий трудно составить точное представление о принципах учения Иисуса по этим вопросам. 

Текст, который определяет состояние Дзогчен, уточняет только, что человек должен внутренне осуществить смысл истинного состояния существования, но он не устанавливает ничего, что касается внешнего мира. Ибо всякое определение природы внешнего, установленное посредством анализа, очень далеко от знания состояния Дзогчен, даже если логические построения и развитие субъекта качественно совершенны. По этой причине в первую очередь нужно прояснить следующий вопрос: рассматривал ли Иисус "всемогущего Бога", о котором говорят Евангелия, как принцип, присутствующий в каждом индивидууме, или же как внешнюю сущность? 

Если основываться на проповедях, общих для всех христианских церквей, то Бог существует вне индивидуума. Он — всемогущий, верховный и единственный. Он создал мир и человеческий род, но затем появился грех со всеми последствиями, о которых мы знаем. Таковы основные пункты, о которых говорится; следовательно, похоже, что такой "Бог" не может быть признан как внутренний принцип индивидуума. 

С другой стороны, несомненно, что такой великий учитель, как Иисус, который пожертвовал собой для других и который обладал великими возможностями и беспредельным состраданием, должен был иметь учение более глубокое и тайное. Но это невозможно будет установить с уверенностью до тех пор, пока не будут найдены подлинные тексты, объясняющие истинный принцип учения Иисуса. Только тогда мы сможем понять, осуществил ли он состояние спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен.

----------

Алексей Каверин (13.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Заречный

*Геше Джампа Тинлей.
"Основы тибетской медитации."*

С точки зрения Учения все религии имеют одну платформу - они хотят сделать человека счастливее, и в этом у них много общего. Например, христианское учение о терпении во многом сходится с буддийским учением о терпении. Когда Христос говорит: "Если ударят тебя по одной щеке, подставь другую", - как это можно интерпретировать? Он учит использовать ситуацию для того, чтобы расти с ней. Он понимает, что такое сострадание. Человек, который создает проблему, помогает взращению его духовной силы.

Я читал одну христианскую книгу и меня поразила сама личность Христа:

- какой он был добрый человек, как он заботился о бедных. Меня это глубоко тронуло. С нашей буддийской точки зрения, он обладал всеми достоинствами бодхисаттвы, и мы могли бы назвать его бодхисаттвой. Бодхисаттвами мы называем святых, кто о других заботится больше, чем о себе, невзирая ни на цвет кожи, ни на расовое происхождение, ни на национальность.

----------

Алексей Каверин (13.02.2012)

----------


## Radamanth

Алексей, приводя цитаты из ННР и геше Джампы Тинлея, а также кидая ссылки на нью-эйджерскую литературу, вы просто занимаетесь подменой тезиса: напомню, тема топика - вопрос об аутентичности "тибетского евангелия", а не о том, обладал ли Христос качествами бодхисаттвы и не о том, насколько его учение соответствует Дхарме.
О "тибетском евангелии" стало известно исключительно из книги Нотовича. Ассаджи привел вам убедительные аргументы, опровергающие подлинность самого текста "тибетского евангелия", я привел несколько цитат из книги Нотовича "Неизвестная жизнь Иисуса Христа", опровергающие сам факт общения Нотовича с ламами и, следовательно, саму возможность ознакомиться с якобы существующим в буддийских монастырях "житием Иссы". Вам этого не достаточно? Что ж, вот вам ещё довод:
Судя по тексту "тибетского евангелия", Исса учил воззрению тиртхиков. Спрашивается, с какой стати буддийские ламы стали бы с таким почтением отзываться о проповеднике, распространяющим ложные воззрения, и бережно хранить житие еретика в монастырской библиотеке?
Если вам, Алексей, теософское "эзотерическое знание" представляется более убедительным, чем факты, что, полагаю, дальнейшая дискуссия просто бесполезна. Замечу лишь, что никто из теософов до сих пор не предъявил ни одного доказательства существования своих "источников тайного знания": ни Блаватская не смогла предъявить подлинник своих знаментиых "Станцев Дзиан", ни те, кто настаивает на подлинности "тибетского евангелия", не смогли предъявить фотографию хотя бы одной страницы этого текста.

----------


## PampKin Head

Парни! А что вы хотели в христианских странах? Когда люди страждут совместить всё и вся, будут ли они слушать что-то другое?




> Уважаемый Ринпоче! Я так хочу практиковать Дзогчен, но так люблю Иисуса...  Разве это - не одно? Разве ничего с этим поделать нельзя?! Разве нельзя Это интегрировать?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>С другой стороны, учение Иисуса, основанное на принципе действий на благо других и не причинения никому вреда, распространилось по всей Земле. 

Во многих странах и в России - распространилось НАСИЛЬНО, что кармически привело к появлению схимников - мастеров следующих духу а не букве учения, гонимых менеджментом Христианства  (кураевцами - бывшими убитыми язычниками) и даже некоторыми  а-ля медико-психо-буддистами (бывшими убитыми ведьмами-Шаманами).

>Без всякого сомнения, это результат естественного действия его мудрости. 
И глупости его ярых миссионеров.

>Как народ относится к легенде об Иссе? 
Верьте и Вам воздасться по вере Вашей.
У Иисуса, верую несомненно, 
есть своя чистая земля Рай (и он Господь Отец, творец этого чистого мира) и более сострадательный (чем у Буддистов) Ад, из которого можно таки восстать хоть бы и на суд последний. Куда он и сошел (Кшитигарбхой?) после вознесения.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Возможно, Иисус и был бодхисаттвой, однако некоторые моменты его проповеди мягко говоря настораживают.

Например очень странно для бодхисаттвы называть иерусалимским храм своим домом и устраивать там погром. Совершенно отчетлива его пристрастность к евреям, поскольку пришел он именно к ним. Причем он настолько выделяет евреев, что сравнивает их с детьми, а остальных с собаками. Его деятельность прежде всего направлена на восстановление моисеева Закона и исполнение ветхозаветных пророчеств. Очень странно для бодхисаттвы, не правда ли? Своим поведением от совершенно явно провоцирует окружающих на исключительно негативные чувства, в результате которых его в конце концов и распяли. А ведь бодхисаттва в своих поступках руководствуется не только тем, чтобы не причинять вреда другим и помогать им, но и тем, чтобы предотвращать совершение существами неблагих действий. А Иисус намеренно провоцирует людей казнить его с ненавистью. Если он действительно бодхисаттва, да еще и просветленный, то стало быть он подтолкнул людей к совершению одного из самых тяжких возможных действий - убийству бодхисаттвы. Призывая "не судить", он постоянно судит и обличает и вместо установления гармонии вносит разделение. Одна из функций бодхисаттвы - освобождать существ от страха. Иисус же постоянно нагнетает страх - страх адских мук, страх конца света - и этот страх остался в христианстве на тысячелетия. В поведении он проповедует крайность самоумерщвления, а его настойчивое стремления быть принесенным в жертву вполне можно квалифицировать как вибхава-тришна (танха) - жажда самоуничтожения. Так что, если Иисус паче чаяния и был бодхисаттвой, то весьма экстремистским, вроде ребят из одного буддийского ордена, которые в своей борьбе за мир провоцируют власти на избиение себя. т.е. бодхисаттв, а также приносят в жертву части тела и верят, что это послужит установлению на Земле благоденствия. При этом в харизме им не откажешь.

----------


## Sadhak

:Smilie:  Игорь, а Вы не пробовали произнести такой монолог на Кураевском форуме  :Smilie:  ? Я знаю (имхо), что Вы тут не правы, но надо лезть за цитатами и завязнуть надолго.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Простите, Садхак, а в чем конкретно Вы видите мою неправоту? Все это я писал, сверяясь с текстом Нового Завета. Почитайте его внимательно без идеалистических идей о единстве всех религий. Ну а Ветхий Завет - это просто кровавая баня. И именно исполнить этот Завет Иисус и намеревался. Так что, смотрите первоисточники  :Smilie: 

На кураевском форуме нет никакой необходимости доказывать, что Иисус не бодхисаттва. Его обитатели и так с этим полностью согласны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Radamanth, не исключено, что вы правы. Но цитаты римпоче и геше, здесь вполне уместны.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Своим поведением от совершенно явно провоцирует окружающих на исключительно негативные чувства, 
Игорь, если случайный человек попадет на буддисткий ретрит какие чувства он будет испытывать и почему?

>в результате которых его в конце концов и распяли. 
А многих бурятских лам сгноили в тюрьмах...

>А ведь бодхисаттва в своих поступках руководствуется не только тем, чтобы не причинять вреда другим и помогать им, но и тем, чтобы предотвращать совершение существами неблагих действий. 

Неблагих действий по отношению к кому? К бодхисатве который этим пытается завязать кармическую связь со своими мучителями? Вас послушать, так все Тибетские Ламы должны были в Китайских Тюрьмах кончать жизнь самоубийством, чтоб Надзиратели не наплодили неблагой кармы убивая бодхисатв.

Помилуй нас Господь.

----------


## Anatoly

> коль уж мы с вами живём в странах, которые считают себя христианскими


Ваш аргумент, Алексей, несостоятелен. Мы находимся на Буддийском форуме. Всем участникам напоминаю правила данного раздела форума.
Тред закрыт.

----------

